# Electrecord



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Last week Figleaf picked up a couple of interesting vinyl recordings from the Electrecord label in a local junk shop. They are:

1. Enescu: Complete symphonies (I can't find an image for this one.)

2. Nunta la Romani










This is a varied selection of Romanian peasant wedding music.

I hadn't heard of this label before, but I understand it to be Romania's communist era equivalent of Hungaraton, Supraphon and Melodiya.

Judging by the above two records, there must be a very interesting catalogue of recordings from Electrecord. It would be interesting if this thread could be used for members to post their recordings here, and anything else that is Electrecord related.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice thread, I do have one:










Present from someone long time ago


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I don´t keep a list recordings by label in my collection any more, but besides Enescu there is a real lot of orchestral and vocal music by little known Roman composers, mostly from the Late-Romantic and 20th century periods.


----------

